# Are boar hogs ok to eat



## tree27 (Oct 2, 2014)

I have heard that boar hogs are not fitting to eat. Has anyone else heard this.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Oct 2, 2014)

The larger ones can be real tough. I like the 100-120 lb variety.
Made sausage from a 250lb boar once. Double ground. It wasnt fit to eat and really tough. Dogs wouldnt even eat it.
These were 90% russian hogs and not feral hogs. Not sure about ferals.


----------



## fishtail (Oct 2, 2014)

Their diet plays a huge factor.
Biggest one I've killed and ate was 225lbs, he was as good and tender as any 90lb one. We didn't get a chance to clean him till 2 hours after killing him between dragging him through the woods for an hour and driving home another hour. Cutting or gutting played no factor as to meat quality.
I have been told of ones that were in the 100lb range that were rank and tough. Even after cleaning within a few minutes of killing them.


----------



## ekr (Oct 2, 2014)

They're poisonous....don't eat 'em.  Don't shoot 'em too.  They're bad luck.  



It just depends.....have had some good and some bad.  I toss out the bad ones when I get 'em.


----------



## madsam (Oct 2, 2014)

Wild boar is good eating. I usually wait until it gets colder to
keep them. The smaller the boar the better the meat to me.
I cold pack and grind most of it. We use it  just like any other
ground meat. 
  The hind hams are delicious if cooked right. Try one for yourself,
throw it away if you don't enjoy it.
 By the way, take one of those roast and crock pot all day with
some onion soup mix ,cream of mushroom. This will make it
tender if its tough.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Oct 2, 2014)

madsam said:


> Wild boar is good eating. I usually wait until it gets colder to
> keep them. The smaller the boar the better the meat to me.
> I cold pack and grind most of it. We use it  just like any other
> ground meat.
> ...


Low and slow is the way to go!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 2, 2014)

Some are great, some not.


----------



## hops2899 (Oct 2, 2014)

*Boars done right are just fine*

I shot this one and estimated that he was around 300. Packed the meat under ice and lots of salt for 4 days (draining water twice a day amd repacking witth ice and salt). Took the meat to various cookouts, smoked it and nobody knew the diff.


----------



## bronco611 (Oct 2, 2014)

quarter it put it in a cooler with ice and  1 gallon of white vinegar. when you drain it add more ice and vinegar. keep on ice for 5 to 7 days and it will be fine.


----------



## thumper523 (Oct 2, 2014)

I have always heard and found true, if you can't stand the smell when you clean them, then they aren't fit to eat. Just like mentioned above, clean and pack on ice for several days draining the water and repacking with ice. when you drain clean water you should be good to go. Usually takes about 5 days.


----------



## hops2899 (Oct 2, 2014)

That one smelled unholy and almost made me want to dump it.


----------



## deadend (Oct 2, 2014)

Never seen a bad one out of hundreds.


----------



## Hunting 4 Him (Oct 3, 2014)

I've only had 2 bad ones that were so rank I couldn't eat them.  I prepare similar to mentioned above but I add lemon juice with vinegar.  Quarter, clean, put in cooler and fill with water till meat is covered then add 1 cup of white vinegar or apple cider vinegar and 2 cups of lemon juice, then fill cooler up with ice.  Do this for at least three days and at least one more day of just ice water.  Takes away any game taste or smell, enjoy some of the finest pork to be had.


----------



## Designasaurus (Oct 3, 2014)

We have eaten maybe 50+ wild hogs.  All were fine. I think most of the potential problems have to do with not making clean shots, not field dressing them right away and not cooling them down quickly.  Some large boar smell pretty rank but we have found that the smell is external - just be careful when processing not to contaminate the meat.

Seriously I raised 3 kids - we went through half a dozen wild hogs/deer every year.  They are suspicious of anything that isn't wild.  One of my daughters even buys my tags each year so I can supply her with venison.


----------



## bany (Oct 3, 2014)

yea, once in awhile a Big boar will rank right into the meat. 99% are just fine. IT ALWAYS DEPENDS ON CARE AND HANDLING! clean kill, cooler for 4to 6 days or ice chest til you can get it in the freezer.....or cooker.
My pro guide says bleed em and pull off the nuts as soon as it hits the ground!


----------



## Aim Small Miss Small (Oct 4, 2014)

Don't touch it! Boar meat will make you sterile!!


----------



## sghoghunter (Oct 9, 2014)

There are to many sows and gilts out there for me to even waist my time on a boar


----------



## Mako22 (Oct 9, 2014)

Look up "Boar taint"


----------



## 280bst (Oct 9, 2014)

Where do you think Mountain Oysters come from


----------



## Okie Hog (Oct 10, 2014)

> We have eaten maybe 50+ wild hogs. All were fine. I think most of the potential problems have to do with not making clean shots, not field dressing them right away and not cooling them down quickly. Some large boar smell pretty rank but we have found that the smell is external - just be careful when processing not to contaminate the meat.



Bingo!!!

We kill and trap  lot of wild hogs.  We field dress and give away all the hogs we catch.   We often skin hogs for old folks.   We carry several gallons of water on the truck.   


Every complaint of "strong tasting" hog meat i've  ever looked at was contaminated and/or rotten hog meat.   When the temperature is 80 degrees one must get the meat cooled within four hours.   These Okies haul hogs around all day in the 90 degree  heat,  field dress the hog and then wonder why the meat is bad.   

You see hunters gutshoot hogs and then fail to wash out the body cavity after field dressing.  Hunters cut the guts, bladder and male sex organs during field dressing and fail to wash out the hog.  One must be careful not let the dirty hair touch the meat when skinning a hog.   

One guy complained about every hog we gave him.  Turns out he took them to a "processor" who was a long haul trucker.    Hogs spoiled in his cooler.  The guy went out of business after several elk spoiled and the hunters threatened  to lynch him.


----------



## Mako22 (Oct 11, 2014)

Boar taint is the issue research it and then ignore 90% of the comments made on this post.


----------



## Okie Hog (Oct 11, 2014)

Yep, i'm familiar with boar taint in domestic breeding boar hogs.  My Dad ran the WV Dep't of Agriculture hog farm for many years.   Boar taint is the reason their breeding boars were sold to the pepperoni man.  

Ain't ever seen boar taint in a wild hog.   But we've only shot and trapped about 50 boar hogs over 250 pounds.

Domestic boars often weigh well over 600 pounds.  They eat, poop and lie around all day:  It's not surprising that their meat is sometimes tainted.    Wild boar hogs have a hard scrabble life just finding food.   

Years ago the big pork processing plants refused to buy breeding boar hogs.  They were well aware that the meat from a big boar hog could spoil a batch of sausage or ground pork.  Then the big processing  plants started buying breeding boars because they are cheap.   They have had problems ever since.


----------



## mguthrie (Oct 21, 2014)

this one is on ice as I type this. Weighed 225lbs. Going to have sausage made from him


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 21, 2014)

sausage, I killed a big one one time, I knew he would be tuff. When my wife finised cooke that roast it was like shoe leather. It to 3 labs 4 days to clean that bone


----------

